# It‘s the ’American Way’: You Will Not Believe What Some Democrats Told Us About Socialism



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

These fools have the right to vote. Fools that believe that "You must socialize in order to _enonominize._" No, _enonominize is not a word. _
_We really need that litmus test along with a ban on kool-aid..._


The word "socialism" is thrown around a lot these days. Perhaps for good reason. But the party of bigger government has certainly tried to avoid all references. Their delegates however, are free to talk. So we asked them one simple, open ended question while at the Democratic National Convention last week: What do you think about socialism?
Their answers varied, but one theme can be seen throughout the diverse interviews: more government is good. They also mentioned Canada a lot.
*Watch some of the shocking answers below:*

*http://www.theblaze.com/stories/soc...ialism/#ooid=Vic2l1NTp7NM0yWnKcl6uhC3tvQhVIfx*

Sorry, I couldn't get the video to transfer.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Watching that made my head hurt.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Lay some snake and nape in on that convention center. Flechette rounds from a 155 to mop up.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Johnny Law said:


> Lay some snake and nape in on that convention center. Flechette rounds from a 155 to mop up.


Yup, got a boner from that...


----------

